# Ft. Stewart 6-1-05



## Echo (Jun 2, 2005)

I met up with my buddy Tom Borck for an afternoon hog hunt at Ft. Stewart yesterday.The plan was to slip around the edges of open fields,burned areas and high ridges above the Canoochee River in hopes of spotting some of the abundant pigs in the area.
We did spot lots of wildlife,including several deer,over 15 turkeys (one group of 9 jakes),a couple of coveys of quail and probably the largest wild alligator in the state of Georgia.Tom first spotted the monster gator while we were glassing the river bottom below and he would have easily gone 12 ft. and several hundred pounds! 
Despite our best efforts no hogs were to be seen on this hunt,but it sure was a great way to pass the time untill deer season!Next time,Tom,next time... 

Echo


----------

